
Google self-driving car involved in first injury accident - evo_9
http://phys.org/news/2015-07-google-self-driving-car-involved-injury.html
======
andrewchambers
I wonder if self driving cars will have cheaper insurance, which will be a
good incentive for more people to buy them.

